

How to Create Scalable and Maintainable JavaScript Applications: Namespacing - innoarchitech
http://www.innoarchitech.com/scalable-maintainable-javascript-namespacing/

======
adamnemecek
This is a somewhat bad idea since it might decrease performance as you are
adding a lot of dynamic lookups. A lot of larger codebases actually cache
property lookup results to increase performance.

~~~
innoarchitech
Hi, thanks for the comment. I agree about caching and did not intend for the
example to indicate otherwise. This chapter is meant to lead the way to later
chapters that outline ways to avoid performance issues and to promote best
practices. Thanks again!

